# Newbee looking for calling Coyote help



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Georgia and developing a pretty strong interest in calling/hunting coyote, probably mostly at night, but know nothing about it. Most of the area I will be hunting will be wooded. There are some open fields that I hope to get access to. Thinking if I can set a remote control caller in one of those it would increase the chances.

This year GA legalized the use of electronic callers so that takes learning to use mouth calls out of the learning curve for now, but I plan to learn. They also allow the use of lights as long as they are a standard portable one, no car batteries for power. They do not allow night vision optics of any kind.

Anybody want to take on trying to explain and educate a novis. I've plenty of hunting experience, been hunting about 50 years. I am well above the average shot and have no problem night firing a rifle. I taught that stuff for two years in the military and don't need sights, don't even need to see the rifle to shot most anything I want within 100 yds.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

just go back thru all the post in this section. All your questions will be answered. I don't like to night hunt, I prefer early morning or late evening. This year I am going to experiment with different times of the day.


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

I joined this site because of the Coyote section. My first try was doing search before making this post and it gave me tons of junk that didn't relate to anything.

Reading 81 pages of post, most not really related, I think I'll pass. I'll see what the book stores have. Sorry I to bother you.

Oh, as you can see, I'm an honery old fart also!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I didn't mean it that way, and you will probably get the same response from several others. We like helping new people, but get tires of typing the same responses. Sorry

#1 watch the wind, coyotes will normally circle downwind.
#2 I personally like distress calls, and I won't pack a e-caller anymore. There is a place and time for vocalizations, and mating calls, but they don't work for me.
#3 Do lots of scouting, it won't do any good to hunt where there isn't any dogs.

If your such a seasoned hunter this should come naturally. Camo, try to set up in the shadows, and if posible set up with the sun at your back. Shoot straight and have a blast. That first dog at 10 yards will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*I'm a cranky old SOB also. If your tired of typeing the same old stuff then just pass on thru and leave to post for those who are not to tired to type helpful hints or even cut and paste from other post or do links.*

:evil: Crap like that just grinds me. Years ago We bought our first computer so we could E mail or daughter in another state. Then I discovered some bees in a tree that had fell down in the woods. My daughter found me a bee fourm and walked me thru the steps to join. My first question was How could I save the bees.
The stupid modorator answered with buy two books and do a search before asking dumb questions. Well he caught hell over that post from members in fact many members left to form their own group. today I own 12 books and ask no questions .

Take a count of which gun should I buy post. If some one posted the same question today a bunch would answer the question with out so much as what the buget was and what the use was.

Same thing with scopes, which should I buy. Not an Idea what type of gun it is going on and still the answers come.

Some old goat like me asks for hints and ya can't do more than say do a search, buy books and dvds.
No welcome or any thing.

I found this site doing a search for a home made E caller. I liked what I saw then but if ya'll want to defend people being jerks Ican just easly leave too cause I'm sure the first guy is gone with a bad taste in his mouth.

 Al


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=62926 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/coyote-hunting

do some looking around on these you should find it helpful...

personally i would rather use a mouth call than anything electric... yea i have one, but it usually stays in the truck... its just another bulky item that needs to be carried into a stand... if i"m hunting from a blind which i do in only 2 of my hunting locations i will take it... and i have been busted a time or two trying to set it up other places where i wouldn't have if i would have sat in my place and started calling... it's up to you really, but that's just me and i'm sure a few others would agree with me on this...

if i was you i wouldn't take either of the above posts to personal... it gets old, hang around here a while and you will understand that the same thing comes up all the time... consider it lesson #1! if you have a question type it in the "search" bar... maybe shorten it up some so the search doesn't limit the results so much, say you want to know "what gun to use for coyote hunting"... try "coyote gun"... that way it doesn't have so many words to search out... and you will get better results... and if you do ask something in a post, give as many details as you can...

notice how long i have been a member, now look how many posts i have... i read and put my $.02 in when i feel it necessary... i don't respond to every post i read, i ask questions when needed and make the posts i make worth the time of making them... and i couldn't tell you how much i have learned by doing so...

whack em and stack em...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I can be a nasty SOB too. I typed in some tips. I don't know how to cut and paste or leave links, or I would have.

Here hows this, come to Illinois and I will take you by the hand and teach you everything I have learned over the last 25 years hunting Coyotes. I will take you too all my spots, open all the gates for you, and let you do all the shooting. Then when you get ready to leave you can have all my calls, my gun, and all my camo clothes. I will even give you my truck, are you happy now


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help??, Sorry I intruded into ya'lls domain and dared ask a question about the forums title.

I actually found an excellent site that gives me the bulk of the info I was looking for without the BS I jumped into here.

At least there was one person on this one willing.

Ya'll have yourselves a wonderful, cheerful day.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you dont need to leave, i think youve just taken it the wrong way, theres lots of people who log in, then ask a question like "i wana go coyote hunting, can anyone give me some tips". Thats why some of us get tired of helping with beginers. You atleast gave us some info about your area and local laws and such so ill give you some,

1. electronic callers have thier ups such as you can have the coyote focusing in a direction other than yours, on the other hand, you can get a decent rabbit distress call for 15 bucks and learn to use it in 15 mins, then you wont have to worry about batteries, controling the volume, and extra wieght

2. night hunting can be very fun and im not trying to send this the wrong way, but you can only see whats in the light, you cannot see what is beyond which can be a hazard if your on public property, or arent really familiar with the area. otherwise its a great experience

3.if you do hunt at night and use a spotlight, put a red lens cover on it so thier eyes get brighter in it and it doesnt scare them, don't shine directly on them either, try to shine a little to the side just so thier eyes glow until ready to shoot, less likely to scare em thataway

4. keep the downwind fairly open and watch it well

5. park faraway, dont drive very close

hope this helps, if you have any questions you can personally ask someone with a private message so its not in the forum, then your only talking to the people who treat ya right,


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You guys are internet bullies! :rollin: :rollin:

Ill say, as per the original post, the question was a bit vague.

I mean, an experienced guy could write for 3 days and still only touch the tip of the iceberg on the subject of calling coyotes.

Ask specifics.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Coyote-buster thank you, under no circumstances was I trying to be an a** in my first post. I would be glad to help. I get the impression he wants us to do all the leg work and he gets all the rewards. His comments about not wanting to scan 80 pages sounds like we get to do the homework for him.

Once again I'm sorry if you mistakenly took my first post as a negative reaction. It was not meant to be that. All I was saying is there is alot of good info here if you search. As stated above ask questions and you will recieve answers.

That's all I have to say here, I am moving on to other topics


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> You guys are internet bullies! :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> ...


if you find the question simple, make the answer simple, then next time the question will be more in depth


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Kelly,

I went back and read your initial reply which I found to be totally benign. You are having to apologize way too much. This was an over reaction by others at your expense. Sometimes you cannot win. You are smart to have moved on.

Good luck now with the important task at hand...... shootin' dogs! :beer: 
KD


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That is what I thought, I don't have a clue what pi**ed the guy off. Hmmmm! I think he was just trying to make trouble.

It's too bad he had a bad experience on another website, that doesn't mean everyone is out to crap on him.

There is always tomorrow :thumb:


----------

